# Any Yampa Dinosaur Obstructions or Strainers?



## utah2420 (May 21, 2008)

I am putting in the Yampa from Deerlodge to Split Mountain next week  and with the recent flooding I was wondering if anyone has ran it recently and is there any new obstructions or strainers we should know of? We have 18 people and 9 boats going with two of the boats being rookies in big water. Any input would be great.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

haven't been down in years, but going next week also...my hunch is that at this point, all strainers will be floating downstream. but yea, better watch out for them next week, just after peak.

Those entire cottonwoods that sit submerged in the middle of the river with one little branch sticking out are particularly freeky...

I remember seeing an entire floating island (15'-30' square) of tangled driftwood moving downstream on the yampa about ten year ago at Deerlodge.

HIGHWATER EXCITMENT!!!


----------



## utah2420 (May 21, 2008)

*When are you going?*

We are putting in on the 29th, when are you going?



peak said:


> haven't been down in years, but going next week also...my hunch is that at this point, all strainers will be floating downstream. but yea, better watch out for them next week, just after peak.
> 
> Those entire cottonwoods that sit submerged in the middle of the river with one little branch sticking out are particularly freeky...
> 
> ...


----------



## danadog (Mar 18, 2005)

I just got off the Yampa on Sunday 
There were no obstructions that we noticed.
Now we did pass a few dead cows and a couple of elk floating in the eddies that are probably going to floating down stream with the water picking up again.
Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I took off on the 12th,it was at flood stage when we went thru too. We flew! Ton's of wood was floating down with us but no strainers. Our beach at Box Elder(i believe it was) disappeared overnight. Warm Springs was pretty damn big,we had one veteran flip. Be ready to catch people and/or gear when those rookies go through.


----------



## skipig1 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's gonna be awsome! one way or another


----------

